# Audi TT rebuild, restore, build thread.



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

Picked this up during the summer as my senior project for college. I go to Alfred State College beer in western NY for Auto Body. The car had a salvage title when I bought it so I had to rebuild the front end at my garage at home so It would pass. I've never had a build thread so be easy on me!

*What the car needed*
- Radiator
- Radiator Support
- Mass air flow sensor
- Map Sensor 
- Intake
- Front bumper cover
- Fenders
- Side skirts
- Brakes all around

*More detailed pics soon*

Delivery Day:

























After lots of engine cleaning and Radiator installation:










Painting the replacement parts:

























After paint and assembly:









Brought the car to school for the teardown, body repairs, and complete re-spray, Daily in the background:

















Repaired body, Ready for primer:









Sanded, Getting ready for paint:









Repaired rust on the door jamb:









How the car currently sits:


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Very Cool!*

Dude thats awesome!:beer:

What color will you paint it?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow Great Job man, Im excited to see how it comes out :thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

nice! love those wheels


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Do work man:thumbup:


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. I only have droid pics so it's kinda lame.. Made a lot of progress today so i'll upload those later tonight! After it's done I was thinking of using to Auto Tech shop to install some H&R springs and spacers :thumbup:


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

coachvtt said:


> Dude thats awesome!:beer:
> 
> What color will you paint it?


Same color.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Are you going to delete the antenna?

Pretty awesome to have a body shop at your disposal- that's a skill I wish I had!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Are you going to delete the antenna?
> 
> Pretty awesome to have a body shop at your disposal- that's a skill I wish I had!


x2 you should shave the antenna and front bumper!


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

Engine bay before and after - 


















Updates from the day -


Bumper before with 3.2 single exhaust valance. Old valance was broken so I picked this one up.. Plate is just off my daily so I could see how the car would look with a plate. 









Didn't really do much today on the car, but I did get the massive hole that was in the rear bumper taken care of. Drove it around campus with it all torn down too 

























And one of my toolbox and friends W210 :laugh:


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> x2 you should shave the antenna and front bumper!


I kind of like the antenna. But i was thinking about shaving the bumper.. you think? And yeah, having the body shop every day and getting a degree for it is pretty sick..


----------



## ThekidBoost (Feb 22, 2010)

Nioooooooooce Bro can't wait to see it done, especaily since i see the thing everyday!!!!!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not that I promote copying other peoples cars


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

ringading, you have a PM just to let ya know..

by the way very nice build so far.. ill be watching it opcorn: :beer::beer:


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

ThekidBoost said:


> Nioooooooooce Bro can't wait to see it done, especaily since i see the thing everyday!!!!!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


Thanks man! You have to do the bigger turbo in class :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What school do you guys go to?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Not that I promote copying other peoples cars




Are you popping all the windows and seals before you paint?


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

Played - We go to Alfred State in Western NY. 
Neb - Probably not.. really dont have the correct tools, but all the molding and every piece of weatherstriping I could get off is off.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah upstate NY! Car's looking great. Let me know when you're done, as mine needs a rad support, front bumper, passenger's side fender, and the hood needs a re-spray! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

lite1979 said:


> Yeah upstate NY! Car's looking great. Let me know when you're done, as mine needs a rad support, front bumper, passenger's side fender, and the hood needs a re-spray! Keep up the good work!


I actually live way upstate near Montreal, so I'm way up there. Need some work done? I can hook you up! Gives me something to do in class haha :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

ringading said:


> I actually live way upstate near Montreal, so I'm way up there. Need some work done? I can hook you up! Gives me something to do in class haha :thumbup:


careful what ya say- I could give you guys an entire project of a car!

I'd agree with shaving the front bumper- it looks really good when done. Wish you were closer - I'd ask ya to do mine too...


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> careful what ya say- I could give you guys an entire project of a car!
> 
> I'd agree with shaving the front bumper- it looks really good when done. Wish you were closer - I'd ask ya to do mine too...


I'd love another project for next semester!  Better then the cars we have to work on when not working on ours.


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

Few updates from today, prepping for paint. Scuffed the whole car and all the parts with Scuff-It, then washed it. 

Friend drying it up before it goes in the booth








Had to wash the booth out first because some of the rejects like to sand in there..








Fine line tape worked pretty well..


































Also, thought you guys would like to see what last years senior class project was, a MK1 rabbit they modified a MK3 body kit to fit  The front bumper cracked so I'm supposed to be fixing it soo, but i'm not doing it unless the school buys a set of euro bumpers and changes the color :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I wish you had popped the windows out...  

But looks like you are taking your time and that is always going to turn out better results :thumbup:


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

idwurks said:


> I wish you had popped the windows out...
> 
> But looks like you are taking your time and that is always going to turn out better results :thumbup:


I dont have the right window tools, they're at home  and the school trys to rush us so we have to do our own thing.


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

We have color! :beer::thumbup:

First coat









After final "mist" coat


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Mine next?


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Mine next?


Absolutely!  I'm almost done so I need something else to do.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Satin Silver would look totally rad. Just leave it 'misted' :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Satin Silver would look totally rad. Just leave it 'misted' :beer:


X2


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

idwurks said:


> I wish you had popped the windows out...
> 
> But looks like you are taking your time and that is always going to turn out better results :thumbup:


Dude!, just got my mail. You just sent me some stickers?? haha how did you get my address? Thanks!! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

Car is cleared! I don't have a pic of the bumpers and all the parts, but here's the body.










































It's going to need some sanding and buffing, especially because our instructor has people sand body filler in the booths. :screwy:


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

Super proud of you Daniel Son. Remember wax on, wax off.

Well done bro, seriously. Like we always say, you got the skills. Cheers! :beer:

Hmm... there's a super nice GTI that was asking about you the other day


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

The clear is looking good! Can you post up a closer shot of the orangepeel and depth? Be as critical as you want - nobody is going to judge you. 

What was the thought on not shaving the boot spoiler? Do you like it? I have my days I wish I had one.

Your car will soon look like this =)


----------



## 1gcrazy (Dec 7, 2007)

idwurks said:


> The clear is looking good! Can you post up a closer shot of the orangepeel and depth? Be as critical as you want - nobody is going to judge you.
> 
> What was the thought on not shaving the boot spoiler? Do you like it? I have my days I wish I had one.
> 
> Your car will soon look like this =)


What rims are those?


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

Fuzz VW said:


> Super proud of you Daniel Son. Remember wax on, wax off.
> 
> Well done bro, seriously. Like we always say, you got the skills. Cheers! :beer:
> 
> Hmm... there's a super nice GTI that was asking about you the other day


Thanks bro! miss you, no ****. See you soon!:beer:


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

idwurks said:


> The clear is looking good! Can you post up a closer shot of the orangepeel and depth? Be as critical as you want - nobody is going to judge you.
> 
> What was the thought on not shaving the boot spoiler? Do you like it? I have my days I wish I had one.
> 
> Your car will soon look like this =)


I'll see what pics I can dig up of the peel before sanding and buffing. The booths at this school are so terrible. People sand their primer in them all day I decided to leave the spoiler because I like the look and I'm considering an OSIR carbon lip. Your car is so perfect, can't wait to be there with mine! Hopefully in spring when I start working again. Pics coming tonight, for now - .


----------

